# High Beam Indicator (. ) ( .)



## kstt (Nov 25, 2003)

*High Beam Indicator*

It seems that my blue high-beam indicator is on continually, as soon as I switch on the headlights. I can switch between high and low beams....but the blue light stays on. Anyone else had this happen? It's a '97 PF.


----------



## littlefish (Jul 1, 2006)

*High Beam Indicator*

You said that you can switch between the high and low beams and the high indicator stays on. When you switch, are the headlights really lighting up the correct filaments or does the stalk just move? If the filaments up front do not switch, you just may have a defective stalk switch. Just a thought - Good luck.


----------



## kstt (Nov 25, 2003)

The headlight bulbs really switch between high and low beam, as they should. Its just that the blue dash light stays on regardless of which position the headlights, or stalk is in.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

kstt said:


> The headlight bulbs really switch between high and low beam, as they should. Its just that the blue dash light stays on regardless of which position the headlights, or stalk is in.


How about when you try the " pass " position ??
It does sound like the multifunction switch unless there was some repairs or mods. done to the light circuit.


----------



## quashun (Jan 4, 2006)

Did you recently change the bulb? My aunt has an 01 Xterra and hers did the same thing after the wrong bulb was put in. The light with the wrong bulb was much dimmer than the other one.


----------



## mann777 (Jul 15, 2006)

Remove the harness and spray contactcleaner on the stuff , by clearing the debris which sometime make contact possible through static electricla energy particles.I had the same problem a while back, also run thru the fuse box.


----------



## kstt (Nov 25, 2003)

mann777 said:


> Remove the harness and spray contactcleaner on the stuff , by clearing the debris which sometime make contact possible through static electricla energy particles.I had the same problem a while back, also run thru the fuse box.


Steer me in the right direction: remove the harness from.........where? And you say, you ran through the fuse box. You mean, just checking and spraying?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

kstt said:


> Steer me in the right direction: remove the harness from.........where? And you say, you ran through the fuse box. You mean, just checking and spraying?


I THINK!... he meant remove harness or plug from the headlight and spray the inside of it and do the same to the fuse box. It wouldn't hurt if you spray or wipe down the flat prongs on the lamps. Use contact cleaner if you got it, or get it from a electronics store or maybe any place that sells electrical.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

One question I never asked was , do you have the " *daytime running lights *" option ?? This is standard for the vehicles in the Canadian market.

While cleaning the contacts and the connectors for the headlights isn't going to hurt , I doubt this is the problem.

The post about the Xtera and low wattage bulb , this caused the* high beam indicator light on the dash* to illuminate ?? Wow ; how cool would that be.

For the light on the dash ( high beam indicator ) to illuminate it gets power from the combination switch when it's in the *high* or *flash - to - pass *position.

The combination switch is a known problem. I've talked to people that have removed and claimed to have cleaned the contacts with positive results.


----------



## kstt (Nov 25, 2003)

Nope - no daytime running lights. No other symptoms either. I, too, doubt that it has anything to do with contacts at the headlights or fuse box. I would think it would HAVE to be in the "stalk" switch. And it doesn't sound like something that should be messed with.


----------



## kendro (Nov 2, 2014)

*2004 Nissan xterra*

Hello

I Have a 2004 Nissan Xterra
Here`s a odd problem
the drivers headlight stuck in high beam mode
the passenger headlight is in low beam mode
I can flash the passenger side, and they work.
But the inside dash shows, the high beam indicator on.
Weather I switch it in between low and high beams

Any thoughts
thanks ken


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It sounds like a shorted headlight switch. I would recommend in the future, though, starting a new thread rather than tagging onto an 8-year-old post in another vehicle's forum!


----------

